
Ask HN: Quitting when the company is close to the edge - el_dev_hell
How do you handle quitting when the company is nosediving?<p>I work for a startup that&#x27;s not doing too well. Quitting will have a noticable impact on the company and I&#x27;m pretty sure I&#x27;ll have no luck getting a reference.<p>How do you deal with this when interviewing? Would you go with honesty: &quot;I&#x27;m leaving before I have no choice.&quot; Or would you dance around the reason?
======
icedchai
You can simply tell them the company is experiencing financial problems, and
you would rather leave on your own terms. No more usually needs to be said.

------
smt88
Find a job before you quit. The new company can't ask your current company for
a reference if you're still working there.

Then leave and don't worry about it. You need to look out for yourself. This
is a business decision, not a personal one.

